
EPA Makes Rollback of Clean Water Rules Official, Repealing 2015 Protections - t23
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/12/760203456/epa-makes-rollback-of-clean-water-rules-official-repealing-2015-protections
======
bradknowles
Well, at least it will be officially totally safe for everyone in a Flint to
drink their water again!

Progress!

